# Starting out



## Mastersandrock (Jan 6, 2010)

I am starting to play Fantasy and was looking at a couple army's. I have a WoC started but i was reading that everyone plays them. I was thinking of moving to ether the empire or tomb king. I was wondering witch would be easier for a person to start with? I was thinking Tomb for money reason because you but one box or warriors and you have you spear men and archers right there. But i like that fact of having handguns and cannons.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Empire are generally easier to start with since they have a bit of everything and your able to learn whatever style of battle you want with them. Also the army is basic and without loads of confusing rules. Not to mention their relatively easy to paint and quite cheap on points compared to most armies, especially Undead and Ogre Kingdoms


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just how prevalent is WoC in your area? If that's what you've already started, I would continue with them, unless there's enough you can't pick your own style.


----------



## Mastersandrock (Jan 6, 2010)

There are not really that many WoC players i my area. Alot of them play Orge and skave. There are like no tomb king or empire. That is way i was thinking of going for one of them. My WoC army is not that big yet. I only have Calvary and my Hero. But i would like to do one that has some range attacks. I am Khorne set up with my Woc.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Empire have the widest variety of options so they can be tailored to almost any playstyle for freindly games and have a few really competative lists for more competative players.

Tomb kings are probably the second least competative army (after ogres) in the game although rumours would have us believe that their due a new book soon.
The main attraction for Tomb kings is how easy it is to paint an army although their playstyle never really appealled to me.

WOC are a competative army that unless you go marauder spam should be fairly small and as the main kits are plastic should also be cheaper than either Empire(cheap troops in 10 man boxes = high cost army) and Tomb kings (all the good stuff is metal therefore costing 3 x its weight in gold) although if the Tomb kings do get updated they'll get some new plastics which providing you've stocked up on the important core choices like you get in the battalion set you should save some money.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Iv Just Started Out Also I'm Currently Painting A Skaven & Dark Elves Army , But Saying That If It Was Me Personally Id Just Go With What Army You Like The Look Of & What Appeals The Most To You , I Chose Skaven Because I Like Rats & Dark Elves Because They Look Cool . :biggrin:


----------

